# Facilities Maintenance Technician



## born2fizh (Feb 6, 2008)

I am looking for a facilities maintenance technician at ECUA. Looking for someone with HVAC, electrical, plumbing, and general building maintenance experience.. Go to ECUA.fl.gov and look under careers for more information.


----------

